# Show In Anaheim CA



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Feb,19 06

This is a grand opening for an aftermarket (car audio video rims tires etc) shop in OC. Since there is NO registration fees there will be no trophys awarded but we will have give aways to be anounced.Whe are happy to anounce that TRUUCHA just comfimed coverage and will be selling his DVDS. Thanks go out to hop shop in Sanata Ana For stepping up and providing hop sponsorship. Tis event is open to everybody and all types of cars. If everything goes as planned We will be having this as a sunday night spot onence a month there after. Whe have plenty of room for cars and best of all ITS PRIVATE PROPERTY, P D will be here as guest only. Were off the 91 and kramer. Info 714 720-3058 ADAM


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

bring what u got :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

the show is on my bday ill be at the dub show in the morning then head out to the show


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMM HOMIE THAT'S WHAT WE NEED HERE IN MONTEREY COUNTY PRIVATE PROPERTY SO D COPS WON'T FUCK WITH US..... GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR EVENT N POST SOME PICS..........


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

What time will it be starting?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

LET US KNOW SO I CAN BRING MY BIKE TO KICK BACK AND CHILL


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

JUST CONFIRMED 360LOW WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

[attachmentid=429779]


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

NICE PIC IN YOUR AVATAR ADAM...


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Gracias, i downloaded it :biggrin: 
Hope to see you and youre club at the show. You could cover it for LIL.











''My avatar courtesy of 66wita6 photagraphy''


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmm maybe ill go cover it too


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I see there is no ""JK"" at the end of that sentence :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 20 2006, 12:06 AM~4663476
> *I see there is no ""JK"" at the end of that sentence :0
> *


nope


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 19 2006, 11:15 PM~4663314
> *Gracias, i downloaded it :biggrin:
> Hope to see you and youre club at the show. You could cover it for LIL.
> ''My avatar courtesy of 66wita6 photagraphy''
> *


:biggrin: I KNEW SUM DAY I'D MAKE IT "BIG"(LOL)WE'LL BE BRING BOTH CARS AND BIKES IF THIERS SPACE?THIS ONE LOOKS FINE HERE,BUT I'D PREFER BETTER IN PERSON, I'LL TAKE MORE PICS OF THE MURALS WHEN I SEE IT(OR DID MR IMPALA TAKE'M ALLREADY,WHILE AGO, QUE NO)...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AYE ADAM, WHOS 65 WERE YOU TOWING?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats my friend hugo's project. Its suppose to be done by the arizona show in March.


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

WHAT UP 66WITA6? I SAW YOU DIP'N YESTERDAY NEAR BRISTOL AND WASHINGTON,THE RIDE IS CLEAN HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 20 2006, 08:26 PM~4670608
> *Thats my friend hugo's project. Its suppose to be done by the arizona show in March.
> *



Hugos orange 65 that he started like 6 years ago?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

That would be the one. In his defense In the past 6 years he started his owen business got married bought a couple houses and built that green bomb truck that took 1st at the vegas show.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 22 2006, 10:55 AM~4680273
> *That would be the one. In his defense In the past 6 years he started his owen business got married bought a couple houses and built that green bomb truck that took 1st at the vegas show.
> *



You dont need to defend him LOL are you his lawyer? His truck is bad ass I like Hugo hes a great person and im sure the car will be bad ass he was doing it right back then and im sure the time has helped him build a bad ass car. Cant wait to see it that orange was a bad ass color. His truck was the best thing there club had in Vegas


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hugo is a real cool guy, im glad things are coming along for him. His truck was the nicest thing UCC had out there. Im sure the five will come out nice too.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey Eric ,the show is about a 3 minute drive from youre house. Hope to see you there


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 23 2006, 01:55 AM~4684978
> *Hey Eric ,the show is about a 3 minute drive from youre house. Hope to see you there
> *



i thought it was anaheim? eric lives by your old house off of grand


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 23 2006, 02:55 AM~4684978
> *Hey Eric ,the show is about a 3 minute drive from youre house. Hope to see you there
> *


my bro lives down that way, he thought it was this 19th and passed by.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

right on, . I guess because i saw youre wagoon there i assumed you lived there. Grand is still not to far from here though :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSIFIED84CADI (Dec 28, 2005)

CLASSIFIED MIGHT TAKE A DRIVE OUT THERE
ITS FIRME THAT YOU GUYS GOT A PRIVATE PROPERTY TO MEET 
KEEP IT UP GOOD LUCK


----------



## CLASSIFIED84CADI (Dec 28, 2005)

YOU GUYS ARE ALSO INVITED TO OUR SHOW 
MARCH 26 2006
ANOTHER"DAM"SHOW


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Jan 21 2006, 10:29 AM~4673610
> *WHAT UP 66WITA6? I SAW YOU DIP'N YESTERDAY NEAR BRISTOL AND WASHINGTON,THE RIDE IS CLEAN HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


  SORRY BOUT ANSERIN LATE,EVERYTIME I TRY TO ANSER, I GET THE PAGE THAT SAYS IT IS BUSY,TRY LATER,GUESS EVEYBODY GETS OFF OF WORK AT THE SAME TIME,WAS THAT YOU AT THE 7-11 IN THE GREY SUV?CAUSE AT THAT TIME I WAS COMING FROM GETTING TICKETS FOR THE CEO OF W.W RECORDS :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 24 2006, 05:52 PM~4696244
> * SORRY BOUT ANSERIN LATE,EVERYTIME I TRY TO ANSER, I GET THE PAGE THAT SAYS IT IS BUSY,TRY LATER,GUESS EVEYBODY GETS OFF OF WORK AT THE SAME TIME,WAS THAT YOU AT THE 7-11 IN THE GREY SUV?CAUSE AT THAT TIME I WAS COMING FROM GETTING TICKETS FOR THE CEO OF W.W RECORDS :biggrin:
> *


 I WAS HEADED 2 WORK AND SPOTED YOU AT THE 7/11,NAH THAT WAS'NT ME IN THE GRAY SUV, TO THE TOP WITH THIS EVENT.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

MY BAD, BUT YOU DO KNOW WHO I'M TALKIN BOUT ,HE GOTS YOU AS A FRIEND ON THAT MYSPACE.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jan 26 2006, 05:24 PM~4711673
> *MY BAD, BUT YOU DO KNOW WHO I'M TALKIN BOUT ,HE GOTS YOU AS A FRIEND ON THAT MYSPACE.....
> *


YEAH I KNOW WHO YOU'R TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

WHATS UP DAVID .QUESTION,WHAS THAT NICKS BLACK 4 ON NEW YEARS (THE ONE W/THE 22S)


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 30 2006, 01:28 AM~4732396
> *WHATS UP DAVID .QUESTION,WHAS THAT NICKS BLACK 4 ON NEW YEARS (THE ONE W/THE 22S)
> *


WHAT UP LOC, YEAH NICC HAD SOME 20 INCH IROC'S ON IT, YOU NO ME I TRYED 2 GET HIM TO CUTT IT AND PUT SOME 13 ON IT,BUT THAT'S THE STYLE HE WANTS ADAM.  :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

heay dog, just be happy if you can get him to keep it :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 30 2006, 01:51 PM~4734921
> *heay dog, just be happy if you can get him to keep it :biggrin:
> *


NOW THAT'S THE TRUTH! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HEY MAN CAN WE BRING OUR EAZY UPS


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

YUP


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

What up, Adam...is there a pre reg or anything...


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Nah man, nothing like that. Were trying to provide a bbq type atmosphere for you guys. Just come on down and whe will provide music,food, give aways and if you guys whant i'll bring a couple of my jumpers for the kids.I really whant to see all you guys here,come in youre low low,youre dayle or even on the bus just make sure youre here. :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

Cool we'll be there homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Come and meet our new outside sales rep,Marissa


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 3 2006, 01:24 PM~4767966
> *Come and meet our new outside sales rep,Marissa
> *


TTT, for this event.....hey adam, are you gonna bring up the whole easter thing at this event


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 3 2006, 03:16 PM~4768350
> *TTT, for this event.....hey adam, are you gonna bring up the whole easter thing at this event
> *


i think that would be a good place for all of us to exchange ideas, big ups to you dog for bringing it up.

so far whe got 
KLIQUE
HERENCIA
UNIQUES OC&SB
SANTANA
DE AQUELLAS
SHADES OF BROWN
GOODTIMES
LATIN LIFE 
TEMPTATIONS

(this is not the official list i'll post the rest tonight from home)


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 3 2006, 05:03 PM~4768690
> *i think that would be a good place for all of us to exchange ideas, big ups to you dog for bringing it up.
> 
> so far whe got
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP GOODTIMER HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> i think that would be a good place for all of us to exchange ideas, big ups to you dog for bringing it up.
> 
> so far whe got
> KLIQUE
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nono: LIKE THAT HOMIE,YOU KNOW YOU'LL BE AT YOUR STOMPING GROUNDS,HART PARK, ON EASTER SUNDAY....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHATS THE ADRESS FOR THE SHOP SO I KNOW WHERE IT B AT I KNOW 91 N KRAEMER BUT ADRESS PLEASE THANKS


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

HEY WAIT, WHO SAID ARTISTICS WAS COMING DOWN.....WERE NOT GOING.....
[/quote]

Sorry to hear that,see you on easter


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 8 2006, 08:31 AM~4801759
> *WHATS THE ADRESS FOR THE SHOP SO I KNOW WHERE IT B AT I KNOW 91 N KRAEMER BUT ADRESS PLEASE THANKS
> *



3150 E. La Palma Anaheim,hey are you guys inviting any of youre other chapters?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 8 2006, 05:55 PM~4806478
> *3150 E. La Palma Anaheim,hey are you guys inviting any of youre other chapters?
> *


GOING TO HIT THEM UP THIS WEEKEND YOU NEVER KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

i'm planning on going with a couple of homies..........ELA Chapter


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah we will be there supporting our OC chapter and supporting the shop


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 9 2006, 12:22 AM~4808207
> *yeah we will be there supporting our OC chapter and supporting the shop
> *



YOU BETTER START PUMPING THOSE TIRES UP...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahaha im going to get a new pump. im going to be like alex.. does anyone want to pitch it and send me some money for a air pump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 8 2006, 11:32 PM~4808488
> *hahaha im going to get a new pump. im going to be like alex.. does anyone want to pitch it and send me some money for a air pump
> *


i got three bucks to donate to the cause


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 9 2006, 09:43 AM~4809322
> *
> *


what up homie you rolling? hit me up


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

T.T.T FOR THIS EVENT ... :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

what time is the hop going to be ???
and goodtimer if you rollin over there let me know


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Whe want the hop to start no later than 12:00 to 1:00 o clock. And since whe are on the subject, there was a meeting with the hop sponsors (Hop Shop) this past weekend, Mikey informed me that theay will have a $200.00 dollar purse for the first place of the following categorys Single,Double and Radical. There is no pre reg just come down.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

exact address?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 8 2006, 05:55 PM~4806478
> *3150 E. La Palma Anaheim,hey are you guys inviting any of youre other chapters?
> *



my bad i got it


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

rain or shine?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 14 2006, 03:36 PM~4848009
> *Whe want the hop to start no later than 12:00 to 1:00 o clock. And since whe are on the subject, there was a meeting with the hop sponsors (Hop Shop) this past weekend, Mikey informed me that theay will have a $200.00 dollar purse for the first place of the following categorys Single,Double and Radical. There is no pre reg just come down.
> *


orale gracias homie.. must be a good purse for $200.00 hahahaha just messing homie.. Goodtimes will be there


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 14 2006, 08:40 PM~4850705
> *orale gracias homie.. must be a good purse for $200.00 hahahaha just messing homie.. Goodtimes will be there
> *


ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A NEW PURSE MANG


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

rain or shine ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Feb 14 2006, 11:40 PM~4850705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

how much is the entry fee for the hop?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Feb 14 2006, 11:05 PM~4851588
> *rain or shine ?  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: IT AIN'T GONNA RAIN,JUST CLOUDY :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY VIC, I SAW YOU GOING DOWN MCFADDEN TODAY IN YOUR CAR.WHERE YOU HEADED??? IT WAS BEFORE GRAND


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOMIE GAVE ME A CALL BOUT HAV'IN SUM CARSAT TUSTIN HIGH FOR LUNCH,3 LOLOS, MINE,HOMIES CUTTY AND EDGARS 66 FROM DEQUELLAS(IS IT SPELLED RIGHT?)FOR SUM AFTER SCHOOL PRO GRAM,HERE SUM PICS...


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

fuck i just spent 4hrs washing and polishing my ride and the news says its gana rain sat and sun


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Rain or shine, ITS ON


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

any one got a umbrella i can borrow


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 15 2006, 09:46 PM~4857172
> *any one got a umbrella i can borrow
> *


and a big ass one for my car :biggrin:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 15 2006, 06:46 PM~4856370
> *fuck i just spent 4hrs washing and polishing my ride and the news says its gana rain sat and sun
> *



DAMN!!! well we all know the news. They say its gonna rain but usally it doesnt. So lets just hope it doesnt rain cause been looking forward to seeing the HOP. :uh:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 15 2006, 06:11 PM~4856109
> *HOMIE GAVE ME A CALL BOUT HAV'IN SUM CARSAT TUSTIN HIGH FOR LUNCH,3 LOLOS, MINE,HOMIES CUTTY AND EDGARS 66 FROM DEQUELLAS(IS IT SPELLED RIGHT?)FOR SUM AFTER SCHOOL PRO GRAM,HERE SUM PICS...
> *



Damn an Event @ Tustin High? thats kool supporting the school... So how many girls dropped you numbers?


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 15 2006, 08:18 PM~4856956
> *Rain or shine, ITS ON
> *



Its CALI NEVER RAINS!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 15 2006, 03:22 PM~4855156
> *how much is the entry fee for the hop?
> *


Yeah what he said.........


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

$20.00


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

whats the fee to just have your car in there? come on homie hook me up its my birthday on the 19th and im fuckn broke!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 15 2006, 07:11 PM~4856109
> *HOMIE GAVE ME A CALL BOUT HAV'IN SUM CARSAT TUSTIN HIGH FOR LUNCH,3 LOLOS, MINE,HOMIES CUTTY AND EDGARS 66 FROM DEQUELLAS(IS IT SPELLED RIGHT?)FOR SUM AFTER SCHOOL PRO GRAM,HERE SUM PICS...
> *


De A Quellas

sound it out fool! :buttkick:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

what up Manny you gonna hit this event up homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I got a phone call from cruzn tv today. Theay will be here on sunday to film the festivities and interview some car owners. So you guys might see youre self on tv,if you come down that is. :biggrin:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Damn been checking the weather online for the orange county area and looks like it might just be sunny/cloudy......few showers saturday morning....

Hey *A&W* you gonna bring the coronas? I'll bring the *lighter* to open them


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Feb 16 2006, 03:20 PM~4861367
> *what up Manny you gonna hit this event up homie.... :biggrin:
> *


Tu-saves..I hit every show in The Big OC


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 17 2006, 01:04 AM~4865306
> *Damn been checking the weather online for the orange county area and looks like it might just be sunny/cloudy......few showers saturday morning....
> 
> Hey A&W you gonna bring the coronas? I'll bring the lighter to open them
> *


Man homie..you are the only vato I know that carries a lighter but don't smoke





















oh! I forgot...Its fow the crack pipe :0


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 17 2006, 12:26 PM~4868510
> *Man homie..you are the only vato I know that carries a lighter but don't smoke
> oh!    I forgot...Its fow the crack pipe :0
> *


Ey!!!  I smoke! who said i didnt......after a good fuck.

Hey hey.....take the crack pipe suff personal.... :uh:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 18 2006, 01:30 AM~4872802
> *Ey!!!   I smoke! who said i didnt......after a good fuck.
> 
> Hey hey.....take the crack pipe suff personal.... :uh:
> *


man fool you must be high. what the fuck is *suff*?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 18 2006, 11:37 AM~4874616
> *SUNDAY  SUNDAY  SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the tow last night adam i fixed the starter and ready to go just need to wash the fucker again and find a trailer.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

WHATS GOING ON IS THE SHOW STILL GOING DOWN TODAY, IT RAINING LIKE CATS AN DOGS


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

ITS ON!!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

we be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

almost time


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wow its wet outside


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

rain or shine!!! and its rainin oh well ill be leaving the house around 9 or 10


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

the sun came out :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Feb 19 2006, 10:38 AM~4880134
> *the sun  came out  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


weather channel says its gonna rain around noon


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

its sunny outside  c u here


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Its on, come on down. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

u must hav einternet at the shop lool


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

damnit just woke up...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

big lot ?? or we parking on the street?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 19 2006, 12:50 PM~4881728
> *big lot ??  or we parking on the street?
> *


PARKING LOT HOMIE


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

had a good time cant wait for the next one i will post my pics later i have over 100 pics


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

heres a few


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

oops :angry:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

ill do mine later on i wanna cruise the blvd in a while


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

adam if u want email me the pics and ill resize em


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 19 2006, 06:16 PM~4883529
> *oops :angry:
> *


UH-OH!!somebody got a new camera!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:banghead: got there too late....


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

1 More try :uh:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Cant figure out howe to post more than 1 at a time


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm learning :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

This all i got before the batt died(from hop)


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

Damn nice photos Adam......weather was good....Hehehe Free Food too and drinks....


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 20 2006, 12:04 AM~4885594
> *Damn nice photos Adam......weather was good....Hehehe Free Food too and drinks....
> *



that line was long alllll day :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

ill do some later tonite im tired its 4:20 am


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Feb 19 2006, 05:36 PM~4883231
> *had a good time cant wait for the next one i will post my pics later i have over 100 pics
> *


Thanks for posting the pics and happy late birthday homie


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you . and your welcome i need some more time i have about another 40


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

heres some pics i took


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Goodtimes puttin in work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 20 2006, 09:51 PM~4890983
> *Goodtimes puttin in work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Groove83_@Feb 20 2006, 09:41 PM~4890871
> *heres some pics i took
> *



Damn....check out that photo you got on the caddy....damn that a nice clean shot....SHIT! can i get a copy...i see he got a custom plate now....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SORRY BOUT NOT POSTIN NO PICS ADAM,CAMERA TOOK A DUMP, YA LAS DEIO,GOTS TO INVEST IN ANOTHER...WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THOUGH......


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Some pics of the shop


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Shop Truck


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

had a good time at the show


----------

